
Anthropic Capitalism and the New Gimmick Economy - rafaelc
https://www.edge.org/response-detail/26756
======
sharemywin
A next problem is that software replaces physical objects by small computer
files. Such files have the twin attributes of what economists call public
goods:

The good must be inexhaustible (my use doesn’t preclude your use or reuse).
The good must be non-excludable (the existence of the good means that everyone
can benefit from it even if they do not pay for it).

